# Macro Shots Not Mine



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Whilst browsing for pictures of spiders came across this site. Polish guy take macro shots and he's done some of watches! Very different to the normal stuff!

I like his style.

http://robertpiwko.webpark.pl/zegary.html

check ot his other pictures here http://robertpiwko.webpark.pl/startowaang.html

had to "grab" this pic as his site wont allow you to link to them. Also had to compress it a tad.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your right Paul, interesting style, interesting watches too, some Ruskies and a Smiths at a quick look...


----------

